# tank drilling



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

As the title says.

I know I had seen a few posts about some people on the forums doing drilling. Could someone point me in the right direction.

Thanks.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

50seven's thread has a tank drilling section, very well documented. 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27207&page=3


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry I think I gave the wrong information. I was looking for someone to do it for me


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Whats your location, Ive drilled over 40 holes now.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sound like a pornstar =P

Warden and st. claire


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats kinda far for me, Im in Acton.

How big is the tank?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Sound like a pornstar =P
> 
> Warden and st. claire


Why don't you bring it to John @ NAFB?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty sure he said 40 bucks for the hole. And i'm not to keen on paying more than the tank is worth. Thought someone on the forums might be able to do it for a more affordable price.


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

can you just use a regular drill to drill a hole? i have a drill and bits here if you need, just come by.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No sir, it has to be a diamond embedded core drill. They can be found off a few sites for less that 20 bucks. Which is what I might do in the end.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I could do it but I don't think you want to come up this far. But I'll be working in Cabbagetown on Monday or Tuesday if you want to bring it by.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll come up now if you're still awake =P

I'm working friday and saturday 20 hours each so that's out of the question and the wife is taking me out for dinner for my b-day tomorrow so....
I'm off tomorrow in the afternoon though?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL I hope to be in bed by then... 

Tomorrow afternoon depends on when I get back from the West end. Leave me your number if you want, we might even be able to meet on the road somewhere.

What size is the hole needed?


----------



## itsru (Oct 15, 2011)

50seven said:


> LOL I hope to be in bed by then...
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon depends on when I get back from the West end. Leave me your number if you want, we might even be able to meet on the road somewhere.
> 
> What size is the hole needed?


dont mean to hijack the thread.. but 50seven - giving you a heads up I'll donate beer for help drilling my 20 long im planning..  .. altcharacter looking forward to your build thread!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha, I was just wondering if I should do a thread on the build or not. I guess I should right?
I'll start snapping some pictures in the next few days.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

itsru said:


> dont mean to hijack the thread.. but 50seven - giving you a heads up I'll donate beer for help drilling my 20 long im planning..  .. altcharacter looking forward to your build thread!


Sure I'll drill it- just PM me with details when you're ready as I'm all over the city on any given day.



altcharacter said:


> Ha, I was just wondering if I should do a thread on the build or not. I guess I should right?
> I'll start snapping some pictures in the next few days.


Build thread with lots of pics = epic win

Thread with no pics = fail

No thread = Click here


----------

